
Justice Department audit finds widespread flaws in FBI surveillance applications - notRobot
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/03/31/justice-department-audit-finds-widespread-flaws-in-fbi-surveillance-157166
======
ipsocannibal
"Never Attribute to Malice That Which Is Adequately Explained by Stupidity"

~~~
acmdas
"Never assume that the stupid are incapable of being driven by malice."

